# Black Orpington Rooster slow to mature?



## Joanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello all! I have a lovely Black Orp cockerel who is 5 months and 3 weeks old. He's definitely a boy but he has not yet crowed or shown any interest in the ladies. Orpingtons are known to be slow maturing, but is this a bit slower than usual? Or is this normal? He's large and healthy, just seems very slow to develop. Can someone with more Orpington experience give me some guidance? I'll try to get a good picture of him tomorrow, the pics I have won't be very helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everything you read about stages of maturity are an average. Some are faster, some are slower. I've seen it with my own birds.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

No, this is not out of the realm of normal, give him a little more time


----------



## Joanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks, glad to hear that!


----------

